# A night in liverpool



## RockandorRoll (Sep 21, 2006)

Just got into liverpool for uni ad i'm liking it so far  anyone any hints for the best bars? Something with alt/psycheldic rock, or some jazz stuff .. saying that, cool themed bars, playing something (anything but that commercial house nonsense..) a bit different. Any dub nights?..

Tried the korova bar last night, and thats pretty cool if pricey ... and thats  apoint, places with cheap drinks are good too  

Any local festivals or weekend does i should know about?.. And where is there thats good for a proper meal out?

So what's good to do round here?..


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2006)

The barfly has some good bands and nights on http://www.barflyclub.com/whatson/default.asp?vn=5 and there's a couple of decent bars up the same street (Seel Street).

Cheap drinks = student union bar  

Veggie meals out (cheap) - The Egg , on Newington - scrummy piled-high plates 

Bistro Pierre - Button Street (Cavern Quarter) - early bird menu (before 7), 3 courses for a tenner, excellent food.

You've missed the Matthew St Festival, but get along to the Tate by the docks for arty stuff


----------



## boohoo (Sep 21, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Veggie meals out (cheap) - The Egg , on Newington - scrummy piled-high plates



The Egg is excellent especially on an unwinding Sunday afternoon.


----------



## RockandorRoll (Sep 21, 2006)

Sounds good - am off to barfly tonight with a few mates   Checked out the tate already, didnt go to the biennial thing, but had a wander round.. s'looking good


----------



## non stop noise (Dec 27, 2006)

Heebie jeebies on seel street is good for allsorts, not too pricey either and open till 3am.

Diango's Riff (formerly Beluga Bar) on Wood Street has a dub night on Mondays.

Also if you're intown on NYE, check out the party at 52 Roscoe Street (graffittied Warehouse behind the Bombed out church) should be a good un.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 28, 2006)

The Magnet. Up near the Phil.
Although i would say that as a mate of mine owns it.  
The restaurant next door is very good too.


----------

